# Magic Lantern for 5d3 1.2.3 released



## Marsu42 (Mar 16, 2014)

For the big money crowd with the most expensive camera supported by ML  

From http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=11017:


> - bootflag issue solved!
> - installation is really easy (simply unzip the files on the card, update firmware and you are ready to go)
> - uninstallation is equally easy (update firmware and follow the instructions)


Imho anyone not using ML should go buy a Nikon  ... As usual download it here: http://builds.magiclantern.fm/#/

Edit: Anyone wanting to try ML on 6d 1.1.3 look here: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=3904.msg106787#msg106787


----------



## J.R. (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot Marsu42. This is very good news that the bootflag issue has been solved. Gives me a lot of confidence, this piece of news


----------



## rpt (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi! So my 5D3 (with firmware version 1.2.3) and ML dont seem to want to work together. I have taken 4 pictures that are relevant so any help would be useful. I SO WANT TO GET ML installed on my camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 16, 2014)

rpt said:


> Hi! So my 5D3 (with firmware version 1.2.3) and ML dont seem to want to work together.



Very stange, seems correct and the Canon update should find the .fir ... please post this in the ML forum (see my link in the 1st post) as this is where you'll get support for this issue.


----------



## rpt (Mar 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! So my 5D3 (with firmware version 1.2.3) and ML dont seem to want to work together.
> ...


I did. Is there something I need to do for the 64GB card I used?


----------



## drjlo (Mar 16, 2014)

Could this be the problem for 64GB card?

"- EosCard is now optional (might be required for 64GB cards or larger; didn't try)"

BTW, am I right to presume after ML installation, my previous setting will remain? (AF microadjustment, C1-C3 settings, etc)


----------



## rpt (Mar 17, 2014)

drjlo said:


> Could this be the problem for 64GB card?
> 
> "- EosCard is now optional (might be required for 64GB cards or larger; didn't try)"
> 
> BTW, am I right to presume after ML installation, my previous setting will remain? (AF microadjustment, C1-C3 settings, etc)


Thanks. A1lex also asked me to try with a smaller card. I'll try that...


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2014)

It is fine on my 8GB SD card and I am pretty sure that it will work up to a 32GB SD card.


----------



## rpt (Mar 17, 2014)

tron said:


> It is fine on my 8GB SD card and I am pretty sure that it will work up to a 32GB SD card.


Good. So I'll try again today. I was on the 1.2.1 version of the firmware and I upgraded to 1.2.3 from this same 64 GB card. Anyway.


----------



## infared (Mar 17, 2014)

rpt said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > It is fine on my 8GB SD card and I am pretty sure that it will work up to a 32GB SD card.
> ...



RPT, Are you loading ML for still shooting or are you into video? I just shoot stills exclusively, am interested in some of the ML capabilities that I have read about...but to be honest I have been afraid :-[ to upload it on my camera as I am not a tech-savy geek...(and a 5 D III represents a dear expenditure to me)just a very serious photographer. Hope this works for you and would love to hear how you feel about the experience if/when you get the upload to happen Mr. Big-Card! LOL! Best of LUCK!


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks. Just updated it.


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 17, 2014)

Sweet! Gonna check this out.


----------



## Nitroman (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, don't use a card bigger than 32Gb - this is a known issue with Magic Lantern. 

I had the same problem when i tried using a 64Gb CF card.


----------



## Jamesy (Mar 17, 2014)

I have never used ML. If you are booting from the SD card can you still write to both the CF and SD or do you only use the CF card?


----------



## dancook (Mar 17, 2014)

I installed with a 64gb CF, got some missing file errors and corrupt visual displays - it also kept crashing!

After messing around with installing on an SD, then going back to the CF - it's all running A O K from the CF card now.

I was eagerly waiting for this day, but I had forgotten what a joy it is to have ML


----------



## mkabi (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't used ML in a long time, I used it when I had the 60D.

Anyway, long story short, I was going to load it when a more stable version came to the 7D and/or when more features came to it (although it is pretty feature rich).

Anyone currently using it with the 5D3, tell me... FPS Override how high does it go and what is the actual frames? While shooting it with 1080/30p, non-RAW?
I remember with the 60D, it went up to 40-45 (but actual only went up to 37) - shooting at 1080/30p... I only assume that the 5D3 would be a lot better... please verify.

And, what the heck is FPS Ramping?
I tried reading it on the forum, and although I understand the theory behind it, I can't visualize it.
Anybody willing to do a sample clip (load it on youtube)?


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Mar 17, 2014)

I shoot still virtually all the time - is Magic Lantern still useful for me?


----------



## rpt (Mar 17, 2014)

infared said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...


Not to worry. I installed it via a 4GB card and it installed and uninstalled perfectly. A1ex mentioned that it now installs via a 64GB card too if the .FIR file is named in the 8.3 file name format. Will try that too.

I mostly shoot still but am interested in the raw video capability too. Looking forward to intervelometer, dual ISO and focus peaking among other things...


----------



## infared (Mar 17, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> I have never used ML. If you are booting from the SD card can you still write to both the CF and SD or do you only use the CF card?



Good question...anyone have an answer for some ML wannabees?
Thanks.


----------



## mkabi (Mar 17, 2014)

infared said:


> Jamesy said:
> 
> 
> > I have never used ML. If you are booting from the SD card can you still write to both the CF and SD or do you only use the CF card?
> ...



When I used it with the 60D, no problems using the same card its booting from...
So, I would assume that it works from both SD and CF, and it can most likely record on both while its booting from atleast one of them.


----------



## insidemylens (Mar 17, 2014)

Are the updates for increased Dynamic Range included in this build as well?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm still as trepidatious as ever about bricking my 5DIII, but the continued success of ML raises my curiosity. I see the clear benefits of ML for video, but what about stills? I heard about a expose to the right mode for auto exposure which sounds interesting, but after looking at the ML website, I don't see it or much else that would be much use to stills shooters with AF lenses.

What are the benefits and drawbacks for stills shooters?


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 17, 2014)

mkabi said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Jamesy said:
> ...


Writing to both CF & SD cards works on 5D3. I don't really use the SD card, so I enable the write protect to prevent the mess on my SD card.


----------



## tombu (Mar 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm still as trepidatious as ever about bricking my 5DIII, but the continued success of ML raises my curiosity. I see the clear benefits of ML for video, but what about stills? I heard about a expose to the right mode for auto exposure which sounds interesting, but after looking at the ML website, I don't see it or much else that would be much use to stills shooters with AF lenses.
> 
> What are the benefits and drawbacks for stills shooters?


There are no drawpacks if you install ML, you just get more functions 
But here are some things which I personally use for photos only (Not all of them!):
Dual ISO
AutoExposure
Raw histogram
Magic zoom (easier manual focusing with LV )
Advanced bracketing for HDR
Intervalometer
Bulb timer (from 1s to 8h)
Motion detect in LV
Display gain in LV to see in dark
Focus patterns for my poor 600D =)


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nitroman said:


> I had the same problem when i tried using a 64Gb CF card.



Fixed in latest nightly.



mackguyver said:


> What are the benefits and drawbacks for stills shooters?



This is what I use:
* raw(!) histogram
* nearly 15ev dynamic range (dual_iso)
* add ~0.3-0.5ev dr for each iso setting (mini_iso)
* 60fps+ silent raw pictures (@lv res)
* focus stacking
* focus peaking
* zebras
* trap focus
* motion detect
* unlimited automatic bracketing
* unlimited auto iso, even with flash
* unlimited bulb timer
* intervalometer
* quick +-ev preview in quick review


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > What are the benefits and drawbacks for stills shooters?
> ...


Marsu, thank you for the detailed list - I didn't see much of that advertised on the ML site, but those sound like great features.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Marsu, thank you for the detailed list - I didn't see much of that advertised on the ML site



It's a known problem - developing new features is much more exciting than maintaining the website or writing docs ... the ml devs are coding for free because they want to use it themselves, but there's little incentive for the doing the boring stuff. Feel free to apply once you've gotten into using ML


----------



## infared (Mar 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thanks Marsu...answered a lot of my questions, too...although some of the things on the list I will have to look up because I do not know what they are. Definitely do not have a clue as to what Dual ISO is?


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 17, 2014)

infared said:


> Definitely do not have a clue as to what Dual ISO is?



It interlaces a single shot with two different iso settings like 100 and 800, you then de-interlace it with a postprocessing program "cr2hdr.exe". The result is a boost in dynamic range with a minor loss of resolution on both ends of the histogram. Great for shooting moving high-dynamic rang scenes.

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7139.0

Magic Lantern is so feature-rich you really have to try it for yourself, good thing is that you can disable modules if you don't need them and hide menu options you never use.


----------



## infared (Mar 17, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely do not have a clue as to what Dual ISO is?
> ...



Thanks Marsu.....yes...now I remember reading that when I read about the first hack into the Mark III firmware...I understand you completely. OK...I will have to look into this more...I am still a little chicken..(bwack..bwaaaaack....LOL!)....but I am going to go to the website and read up on this and see if I want to load it up on my 5D III....that will also give you guys a little time to make the new hack more stable so that it is not... "cutting edge" stable!!!! I think it is REALLY cool that you guys can do and actually do what you do...if that made any sense!


----------



## tron (Mar 17, 2014)

infared said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...


No worries, it works  

For starters, I have used it on both my 5D3s to learn the shutter count 

I have checked bootflag removal too. 

It is good to have ML back. I used to have ML permanently on my 5D2. However, I have sold it last month to fund a 2nd 5D3. Keep in mind that I introduced ML to the new owner and he got hooked with dual_iso just like me!


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2014)

tombu said:


> Dual ISO
> AutoExposure



I just installed ML on my 5D III (1.2.3-ml-Nightly.2) which is my first time installing ML. It installed well and I can bring up the ML menu screen by pressing "delete" in live view. 
But I must be missing something (major and too obvious?) because I do not see anywhere any button for Dual ISO or AutoExposure (auto ETTR I presume)? How do I enable these?
Reading through ML forum and threads, it seems nobody bothered to give a step-by-step instructions on how to enable, shoot, and post-process Dual ISO.


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 18, 2014)

drjlo said:


> tombu said:
> 
> 
> > Dual ISO
> ...



You need to enable Dual ISO module first and restart it. After that you can turn on the Dual ISO.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2014)

cliffwang said:


> drjlo said:
> 
> 
> > tombu said:
> ...



Figured out there is modules column down the ML menu where one needs to enable all the modules. 

*edit*
Man, it's kind of a pain learning all the ML stuff from scratch. ML website's description of what to do is frankly less than clear and step-by-step. For example, for dual iso workflow, ML says (??!):

"For CR2 files: cr2hdr.c (Windows:cr2hdr.exe). It requires dcraw and (optional) exiftool in your executable path (they are in the zip). Drag and drop the CR2 files over cr2hdr.exe."

For those trying to learn this stuff, I highly recommend these instructions:
http://rohidassanap.wordpress.com/2013/08/10/guide-to-using-dual-iso-mode-on-your-canon-5d-mark-iii/


----------



## tron (Mar 18, 2014)

drjlo said:


> For those trying to learn this stuff, I highly recommend these instructions:
> http://rohidassanap.wordpress.com/2013/08/10/guide-to-using-dual-iso-mode-on-your-canon-5d-mark-iii/


Please IGNORE this instruction from the referenced URL:
4) Delete the CR2 files as the DNG files are just as good for adjustment.

Do NOT delete the .CR2 files. The CR2HDR.exe has been improved many times in the past so it will most probably get improved again. You may need to process your .CR2 files again...


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

tron said:


> Do NOT delete the .CR2 files. The CR2HDR.exe has been improved many times in the past so it will most probably get improved again. You may need to process your .CR2 files again...



+1 - that's one of the main drawbacks of dual_iso, it's a lossy conversion cr2->dng and as you will want to keep the original cr2 around there's double the storage space vs. a normal. shot. Only use dual_iso if you know the dynamic range of the sensor has been maxed out (look at the raw histogram or use ettr with dual_iso link).


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Do NOT delete the .CR2 files. The CR2HDR.exe has been improved many times in the past so it will most probably get improved again. You may need to process your .CR2 files again...
> ...



I don't know how you guys do it, but it seems like one HAS to physically copy the CR2 files from camera/SD/CF to the folder containing CR2HDR.exec anyway in order for it to convert. I've been just keeping the original CR2 files in my usual folders, just deleting the copied CR2 files from CR2HDR folder after processing.

So far in my testing, it does not seem like dual iso will be necessary for my usual shooting situations, only when I encounter near-ridiculous situations. But it's good to have. 
Do you guys have the auto ETTR linked to dual iso when you shoot? 

ML's auto ETTR does not seem to be producing photo's with histogram moved all the way right for some reason, even if I have it turned on all the time, and the exposure seems to differ even if I shoot the same scene multiple times with focus point on same object. 

Also, if I set auto ETTR to trigger with "Set" button, can "Set" be pressed to achieve ETTR BEFORE auto-focus is achieved, or does AF have to lock before ETTR can happen with trigger button?


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 18, 2014)

drjlo said:


> So far in my testing, it does not seem like dual iso will be necessary for my usual shooting situations, only when I encounter near-ridiculous situations.



You easily get >11ev dynamic range (bare Canon sensor) in hard noon light or with backlight like at sunset.



drjlo said:


> Do you guys have the auto ETTR linked to dual iso when you shoot?



No, because auto-ettr has to go to live view mode (= 1x mirror flip nearer shutter replacement & loss of time).



drjlo said:


> ML's auto ETTR does not seem to be producing photo's with histogram moved all the way right for some reason



I'd advise you to post your other "How to" questions to the ml forum, many more people using ML around there.


----------

